# BABOTL



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I am now your newest member.:tu









I want to thank Darrell and Heather for gifting me this shirt thus knighting me into the Bay Area Kingdom. Dont get me wrong here, I am a born and raised SoCal boy but I have to give props the my neighbors to the north for being a bunch of great gorillas. I am honored to be part of your great group and will hopefully meet some of you guys in person one day.

Thanks again Darrell and Heather.

NOW...............................

Since I am now a member of this group I would like to propose a little name change action to reduce confusion. I am talking of course about the Double Darrell situation. Here is what I propose(and if no one agrees I will still use the following names)

A simpe combining technique gives us these super cool names for these knuckleheads.

Nice Darrell. Will now be known as.... Dice 
Now that is a cool name:tu

Mean Darrell. Will now be known as ... Deans
Dean just does not sound cool and Deanie sounds like a chick so I think Deans is perfect.

As I mentioned above I will be using these new names just cause I like em and if you REAL BABOTL members think it is lame then that is fine with me.

SCHM, (So Cal Honorary Member)

Gary


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

DAM !!! Mighty Fine shirt you got yourself there!!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Looking mighty fine, Gary.

Dice is fine, but the other guy is Byod. No, the spelling is correct:tu

The Dwhit's are mighty fine gorillas.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> Looking mighty fine, Gary.
> 
> Dice is fine, but the other guy is Byod. No, the spelling is correct:tu
> 
> The Dwhit's are mighty fine gorillas.


Good deal Marianne:tu But I must know, what does Byod mean?

AGREED about the Whitacres:mn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The council of 4 has to approve your application into the BABOTL, thus far we have not. :tg


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> The council of 4 has to approve your application into the BABOTL, thus far we have not. :tg


:r :r:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Darrell said:


> The council of 4 has to approve your application into the BABOTL, thus far we have not. :tg


:r:r

Dont be a hater. If I send you the shirt will you put it on for a minimum of 5 minutes and the sign it for me? I am your biggest fan:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Looking mighty fine, Gary.
> 
> Dice is fine, but the other guy is Byod. No, the spelling is correct:tu
> 
> The Dwhit's are mighty fine gorillas.


BYOD? Please elaborate.



gwc4sc said:


> Dont be a hater. If I send you the shirt will you put it on for a minimum of 5 minutes and the sign it for me? I am your biggest fan


Shit, I'll floss my ass with it, ride it like a ****ing bronco. :r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> :r:r
> 
> Dont be a hater. If I send you the shirt will you put it on for a minimum of 5 minutes and the sign it for me? I am your biggest fan:tu


That is to much brother!! :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Shit, I'll floss my ass with it, ride it like a ****ing bronco. :r


:r

Are you serious????? I am so excited right now. Just like you at your first New Kids on the Block concert.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> :r
> 
> Are you serious????? I am so excited right now. Just like you at your first New Kids on the Block concert.


Anything to hook a bro up. :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I vote:tu Welcome brother!:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary, you are so f-ing *HOT*!

Seriously ... I thought I rocked, but you brother, you are the cream filling in the cupcake.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I vote:tu Welcome brother!:ss


It's the council of 4, not the council of Bobarian. :tg

It requires a unanimous vote. :bn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Gary, you are so f-ing *HOT*!
> 
> Seriously ... I thought I rocked, but you brother, you are the cream filling in the cupcake.


:r:r:r

I am blushing. ..........................

and moving to MA:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Cup Cake Cream Filling, who said you could change our names???!!!:r

That shirt looks dang sharp on you!!!

Of course Gary has Heather's and my vote!!!:tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Hey Cup Cake Cream Filling, who said you could change our names???!!!:r
> 
> That shirt looks dang sharp on you!!!
> 
> Gary of course has Heather's and my vote!!!:tu:tu


Too bad it doesn't count. :r:r:r:r:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Hey Cup Cake Cream Filling, who said you could change our names???!!!:r
> 
> That shirt looks dang sharp on you!!!
> 
> Of course Gary has Heather's and my vote!!!:tu:tu


Thanks Dice. I appreciate it:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Too bad it doesn't count. :r:r:r:r:r


Who is part of this GREAT 4?

1. Deans
2. Deans
3. Deans
4. Barry Bonds

????


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

"Mean" D
Mikey Burr
Bobarian
Jjefrey

We are the founding members.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Darrell said:


> "Mean" D
> Mikey Burr
> Bobarian
> Jjefrey
> ...


Sweet!!

Well Bob said yes.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> Well Bob said yes.


:r:r:r

Who is Bob?


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm glad you like your shirt!! I love adopting!



gwc4sc said:


> :r
> 
> Are you serious????? I am so excited right now. Just like you at your first New Kids on the Block concert.


Are you as excited about the comeback as I am??  It's ok to make fun...I own my New Kids love!!! (Am I going to get kicked off the board for this?)


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> I'm glad you like your shirt!! I love adopting!
> 
> Are you as excited about the comeback as I am??  It's ok to make fun...I own my New Kids love!!! (Am I going to get kicked off the board for this?)


:r

She has a watch and invited me to the concert. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> She has a watch and invited me to the concert. :r


*Have fun at the concert!!! I'm staying home!!!:r*


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

cigarwife said:


> I'm glad you like your shirt!! I love adopting!
> 
> Are you as excited about the comeback as I am??  It's ok to make fun...I own my New Kids love!!! (Am I going to get kicked off the board for this?)


Thanks again Heather:tu You BABOTL are the biggest NKOTB fans



Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> She has a watch and invited me to the concert. :r


If you cant make it D I will take your place.:tu

:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *Have fun at the concert!!! I'm staying home!!!:r*


:r

I'm not going.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> *Have fun at the concert!!! I'm staying home!!!:r*


LIAR!!!!!

We all know you have backstage passes Dice:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> LIAR!!!!!
> 
> We all know you have backstage passes Dice:tu


*Heather and her friends really are going!!! Heather wishes she had backstage passes. *

*You wouldn't catch me within 10 miles of that place!!!*

*(I saw what Mean Dean wrote and deleted):fu:r*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *Heather and her friends really are going!!! Heather wishes she had backstage passes. *
> 
> *You wouldn't catch me within 10 miles of that place!!!*
> 
> *(I saw what Mean Dean wrote and deleted):fu:r*


Love ya buddy.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Who is the Manager?

PS Who is *chocolate amore*?:chk <does this chicken have to go to the bathroom?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Who is the Manager?
> 
> PS Who is *chocolate amore*?:chk


OB's alter ego.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Who is the Manager?
> 
> PS Who is *chocolate amore*?:chk <does this chicken have to go to the bathroom?


I guess we know who has the real power!!!:SM

BTW Mean Dean -


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I guess we know who has the real power!!!:SM
> 
> BTW Mean Dean -


:r

I'm going to bed. :fu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> If you cant make it D I will take your place.:tu
> 
> :r


I will let you wear my big NKOTB button and carry my Donnie doll!! :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Gary, you are so f-ing *HOT*!
> 
> Seriously ... I thought I rocked, but you brother, you are the cream filling in the cupcake.


:tpd:

:dr


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard Gary! Finally a member close to me!......oh wait.....never mind. :ss

You look very stylish - you have to wear that for a week - can't take it off.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

massphatness said:


> Gary, you are so f-ing *HOT*!
> 
> Seriously ... I thought I rocked, but you brother, you are the cream filling in the cupcake.


The BABOTL is a prestigious group. You are in fine company!

Cream filling? Hmmm... kind of makes you think of the infamous scene from Van Wilder.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The BABOTL is a prestigious group. You are in fine company!
> 
> Cream filling? Hmmm... kind of makes you think of the infamous scene from Van Wilder.


 :r That is really funny and very disgusting at the same time.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The BABOTL is a prestigious group. You are in fine company!
> 
> Cream filling? Hmmm... kind of makes you think of the infamous scene from Van Wilder.


That is too funny SJ. I was :r:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

SmokeyJoe!!! You are _SICK_!!!

Why?
:r:r


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> :chk <does this chicken have to go to the bathroom?


I've often wondered why it dances like that and your question may explain this, but I always figured it was a "work safe" image of a rooster...


----------

